# I am looking for English Teacher.



## chaiwat_usd (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi, 

I am looking for a lady English teacher for 6 years old girl twice a week in Chong Nonsri BTS station area. Preferably non American due to some reason but not hatred or anything.

A qualified teaching certificate is required such as English Teaching License or equivalent degree.

Please contact via email, informing the rate and condition.

Best regards,

Chaiwat Ng.
chaiwat_usd at hotmail dot com
Line ID.: chaiwat_usd
WhatsApp: 0899855956


----------

